# Kabel Deutschland baut 100 MBit/s-Netz weiter aus



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*Kabel Deutschland baut sein schnelles Glasfaser-Koaxialkabelnetz  weiter aus. Ab sofort kommen weitere Haushalte in Bayern, Niedersachsen,  Rheinland-Pfalz, im Saarland und in Schleswig-Holstein in den Genuss  eines 100 MBit/s-Internetzugangs.* 

Durch den Ausbau werden folgende Gemeinden mit einem 100  MBit/s-Anschluss versorgt: Ahrensburg, Barmstedt, Elmshorn, Germersheim,  Großhansdorf, Herzberg, Saarlouis, Sonthofen, Straubing und Wörth sowie  umliegende Städte können nun anstatt 32 MBit/s mit 100 MBit/s versorgt  werden. Der angebotene Anschluss mit 100 MBit/s Downstream und 6 MBit/s  Upstream stellt die Speerspitze des Internetangebots von Kabel  Deutschland dar. Insgesamt können nun mehr als 8,5 Millionen Haushalte  in 13 verschiedenen Bundesländern mit dem schnellen Anschluss angebunden  werden.  

Im nächsten Jahr plant Kabel Deutschland das gesamte, aufgerüstete  Verbreitungsgebiet mit 100 MBit/s zu versorgen. Des Weiteren sollen bis  Ende März 2013 1,1 Millionen Haushalte in ländlichen Gebieten an das  schnelle Kabelnetz angebunden werden. 


_Die Standorte der aktuellen Ausbaustufe im Detail:_ 

*Bayern:* 
 Sonthofen sowie die umliegenden Gemeinden Bad Hindelang, Blaichach,  Burgberg, Fischen, Immenstadt, Missen-Wilhams und Oberstdorf 
 Straubing und Bogen 
*Niedersachsen:* 
 Herzberg sowie die umliegenden Orte Bad Lauterberg, Bad Sachsa, Duderstadt, Hattorf, Osterode, Walkenried und Wieda 
*Rheinland-Pfalz:* 
 Germersheim und Wörth sowie die umliegenden Orte Bellheim, Herxheim, Jockgrim, Kuhardt, Rheinzabern und Rülzheim 
*Saarland:* 
 Saarlouis sowie die umliegenden Orte Beckingen, Bous, Dillingen,  Ensdorf, Nalbach Rehlingen-Siersburg, Saarwellingen, Schwalbach, 
 Überherrn, Wadgassen und Wallerfangen 
*Schleswig-Holstein:* 
 Ahrensburg und Großhansdorf sowie die umliegenden Orte Ammersbek, Hoisdorf, Kasseburg, Kuddewörde, Lütjensee, Siek und Trittau 
 Elmshorn und Barmstedt sowie die umliegenden Orte Horst und Kiebitzreihe


Quelle


----------



## ScyX (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach wäre das schön sollte es irgendwann mal bei mir funktionieren


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich bei mir den Kabelanschluss Verfügbarkeits-Check durchführe, bekomme ich das Ergebnis:

"An Ihrer Adresse ist Kabel Deutschland nach Durchführung von Baumaßnahmen verfügbar"

Hat jemand hier schon sowas durchgeführt?
Wie hoch sind die Kosten für die Baumaßnahmen?


Würde sehr gerne 100Mbit/s haben


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Baumaßnahmen kann a uch einfach nur heißen, dass das Erdkabel schon liegt, aber eine Anbindung an dein Haus/ Wohnung noch erfolgen muss. Im Normalfall bezahlt das Kabel Deutscland bei Auftragserteilung und verlegt dir das Kabel bis in die Wohnung kostenlos.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

nee das glaub ich nicht. nichts ist kostenlos 
hatte mal vor langer zeit danach gegoogelt und alle mussten die kosten für die baumaßnahmen selber tragen. der eine mehr der andere weniger. aber wie ist es jetzt?
muss ich wohl doch da anrufen und/oder den antrag stellen und auf den kostenvoranschlag warten...

16Mbit/s ist für nicht mehr zeitgemäß...wird auch langweilig nach der zeit (habe 16Mbit/s schon seit 8 Jahren)
und man gewöhnt sich daran...ist wie ein schnelles auto...hab mich an meinen GTI auch schon dran gewöhnt...


----------



## blackout24 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch kein  Internet unter 32 Mbit mehr haben wollen. 100 Mbit sind bei mir im RLP auch verfügbar, obwohl ich in einem kleinem Vorort mit 3000 Einwohnern lebe. Richtig interessieren würde mich aber nur der höhere Upload.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (8. Dezember 2011)

also ichbin zwar unity media aber das was die mir anbieten is genial besitzen tue ich ne 64 Mbit leitung bei einem downspeed von 8,2mb und einem upspeed von 700kb aber ich werde wohl auch ne 100 Mbit leitung zulegen *_*


----------



## dochurt (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren eine 32Mbit von KD, nur was soll ich mit einer 100Mbit Leitung ? Die 32er wird schon kaum ausgelastet und kostet
monatlich knappe 30€, wenn die 100er verfügbar sein sollte ca. 10€ mehr. Heißt 10€ mehr für eine Leitung die ich nicht im entferntesten 
Auslasten könnte geschweige überhaupt nutzen würde.  

Jaja jetzt kommen dann die Filehoster wo es Sinn machen könnte, aber selbst da wird die 32er nicht komplett ausgelastet und dann eine 100er - LOL !

10€ verschenkt an KD, brauche ich nicht ^^

P.S. Wenn es die 100er dann irgendwann für Lau geben sollte, okay nimmt man mit auch wenn nicht nutzbar - Die 32er wird noch ziemlich lange reichen


----------



## Oneill (8. Dezember 2011)

ich wüste garnicht wofür ich so ne schnelle Leitung brauch.
Ich lade keine Filme, ziehe nichts mehr bei Rapidshare und uploade keine 5 GB (mehr), die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Wozu also 100Mbit? Beim Zocken reicht die 32iger auch völlig, und auch sonst kann ich nicht meckern.
Zudem will Kabel D ja sicher dafür auch wieder ordentlich Geld, ist doch genauso wie mit HD, dafür wollen sie auch zusätzlich Geld, obwohl es fast schon zum Standart gehören sollte.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Dezember 2011)

Warum man eine schnellere Leitung braucht? Früher konntest du mit ISDN auch alles im Internet machen. Dann kam Youtube (bzw. Youtube kam vorallem auch wegen den gestiegenen Bandbreiten der Haushalte).

Die Grafik ist ganz interessant und zeigt warum Kabel DSL einfach nur owned.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich? Anscheinend liegt bei mir vorm Haus Kabel vor, nur ist unser Haus nicht angeschlossen. Die Internetseite von UnityMedia kennt aber nichtmal meine Straße, die vor ca. 9 Jahren neu gebaut und vor 6 Jahren das letzte Mal saniert wurde. Kann ich mein Haus jetzt ans Kabel anschließen lassen bzw. wieviel kostet das?


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> nee das glaub ich nicht. nichts ist kostenlos
> hatte mal vor langer zeit danach gegoogelt und alle mussten die kosten für die baumaßnahmen selber tragen. der eine mehr der andere weniger. aber wie ist es jetzt?
> muss ich wohl doch da anrufen und/oder den antrag stellen und auf den kostenvoranschlag warten...


 
Bei mir war es vor zwei Jahren so.
Bei KD im örtliche Shop gewesen, Antrag ausgefüllt, geklärt wie das mit der Erschließung der Grundstückes ist. Und KD hat keinen Cent dafür verlangt, vom nächsten Verteiler eine Leitung zu mir in den Keller und dann in mein Wohnzimmer zu legen. Lediglich selbst neu einsähen musste ich den 50cm Streifen im Garten


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

na dann bist du ja günstig weggekommen 
dann frag ich da mal nach. mich reizt das ganz schön


----------



## reflux (8. Dezember 2011)

@dj*viper vielleicht hilft der Anhang ja weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lass den Azubi ran dan wirds billiger

100mbit sind schon nicht schlecht gerade wenn alles über eine Leitung geht, ich merke das wenn ich über alice 16mbit-Leitung HD gucke und und z.B. 
einen Grafiktreiber runterlade, geht gar nicht: 
ohne TV 1,2mb/s 
mit TV 600-800kb 
mit HD 67kb/s 
Und selbst der Seitenaufbau dauert länger.


----------



## Yellowant (8. Dezember 2011)

Naja für ne 100 MBit/s Leitung ist der Upstream von 6 MBit/s schon kläglich, wenn ich drann denk was bei Kabel wirklich ankamm. Da bleib ich lieber weiterhin beim Rosa-Riesen und hab den 50 VDSL mit nem 10 MBit/s Upstream der wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Swiffer25 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich war das letzte halbe Jahr bei meiner Freundin in der Schweiz, dort ist DSL 20-25 Mbit inz. Standard.
Wir ziehen bald zusammen und werden ihren Provider wechseln, ganz unkompliziert, und bekommen für weniger als sie nun bezahlt, inkl. Tele und TV, DSL 50 mit einem feinem Upload.

Ich möchte das nie mehr missen, denn immer mehr Anbieter stellen den Downspeed auch inz. bereit.
Ich finde es so schade, denn bei meinen Eltern in der Mainzer Gegend, oder wo ich lebte in Garmisch-Pa. gibt es meißt immer noch DSL 3000.

Auch in Stuttgart kam ich meißt nie über DSL 16000 raus, außer KAbel BW, aber da waren mir die Preise zu horrend. Ich meine wir sind hier in der BRD was das entspricht noch zu rückständig, leider.

EDIt: Ich sehe ja in LTE+ einen Zukunft, aber solange z.B diese Bandbreitenbegrenzung herrscht wird ds nix, aber das dachte ich auch schon anno 2005 , als DSL noch die 5 GIb Begrenzung hatte, , alles wird gut.


----------



## crowbar (8. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ich hab seit knapp 7 Monaten die 100mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Zwar meinen einige 32mbit reichen vollkommen aus, jedoch wenn man einmal die 100mbit erlebt hat denkt man anders.
Download mit bis zu 12 Mb/s sind schon ein Traum. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es bei euch auch bald soweit ist.

P.S. Die volle Bandbreite bekommt man nur wenn man direkt mit 1GBit Lan ans Modem geht oder sich noch einen anderen GBit-Router (100mbit Router wird von Kabel D. mitgeliefert) kauft

Grüße


----------



## crowbar (8. Dezember 2011)

> Naja für ne 100 MBit/s Leitung ist der Upstream von 6 MBit/s schon  kläglich, wenn ich drann denk was bei Kabel wirklich ankamm. Da bleib  ich lieber weiterhin beim Rosa-Riesen und hab den 50 VDSL mit nem 10  MBit/s Upstream der wirklich funktioniert.



Die 6 mbit kommen auch bei Kabel an, zumindestens fast -es sind so 5,8 MBit .
ich habe zwei Freunde mit VDSL 50, hierzu kann ich nur sagen, dass man die volle Geschwindigkeit nur
bekommt, wenn man unmittelbar in der Nähe einen Knotenpunkt hat. Bei Kabel beklagen sich einige Freunde 
über häufigere Verbindungsabrüche -was ich zum Glück gar nicht habe. Somit hat jeder Anbieter 
mit anderen Problemen zu kämpfen, nur der Kunde muss es ausbaden... 

Grüße


----------



## sebtb (8. Dezember 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren eine 32Mbit von KD, nur was soll ich mit einer 100Mbit Leitung ? Die 32er wird schon kaum ausgelastet und kostet
> monatlich knappe 30€, wenn die 100er verfügbar sein sollte ca. 10€ mehr. Heißt 10€ mehr für eine Leitung die ich nicht im entferntesten
> Auslasten könnte geschweige überhaupt nutzen würde.
> 
> ...



Wenn du bereits 32er KD Leitung hast bezahlst du 29,99€. Die 100er Leitung kostet nur 32,99€ im ersten Jahr. Im zweiten dann 39,99€. Falls es dir aber am Ende des Jahres net gefällt, kann man auf 32mb Leitung zurück.

Ich hatte gerade ca  1/2 Jahr 100Mb und bin jetzt weg von KD. Die rüsten alle umliegenden Gebiete auf. Das heißt, dass die die umgerüstet werden, nun auf meinem Verteiler lagen (da ich schon aufgerüstet war). 3fache Auslastung als üblich. Ich konnte ab 18 Uhr bis 1 Uhr nachts rein gar nichts mehr machen mit dem Netz. Manchmal 20kbits down und 0 kbits up. Wochenende war es dann auch kaum mehr nutzbar den ganzen Tag über. Das ging seit Anfang September so ohne Aussicht auf Besserung. Die HomeBox2 (Fritzbox von KD) resetet sich auch dazu noch die ganze Zeit neu. Ein Firemwareupdate steht seit Oktober bereit, stellt KD aber noch nicht zur Verfügung. Nun bei telekom VDSL50 mit noch schnellerem Upload.  Sonst war ich super zufrieden mit KD.


----------



## EpicFail (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach wie schön dass unsere Gemeinde sich endlich entschlossen hat, Glasfasern zu verlegen. Und das in einem 1500 Einwohner Dorf
+weitere Ortsteile. Der Kernort darf aber weiter mit seinen Kupferleitungen rumgammeln
Btw. mit FTTH (Glasfaser bis ins Haus) wären dann mehr als 1GB möglich
Naja, in einem Jahr bekommen wir an den Ortseingang das Glasfaserkabel, was dann mit den Kupferleitungen verbunden wird--> statt 0,09MB/s ham wir dann halt 6MB/s. Parallel wird dann das Glasfaserkabel verlegt. ach wie ist das schön#
Dann ist ne 50.000 Leitung halt auch tatsächlich 50MB/s, gestern war der Vortrag


----------



## Sinister213 (8. Dezember 2011)

Alle beschweren sich das sie immer weniger bekommen als sie bestellt haben bei mir ist das genau andersrum ich bekomme mehr (und ich beschwer mich nicht).

Ich hab ne 32er Leitung von Kabel BW bei der sollte man ja maximal mit 4MB/s saugen aber ich schaff locker 6MB/s manchmal auch mehr


----------



## thysol (8. Dezember 2011)

Was mich manchmal wundert ist weshalb bei vielen Anbietern der Upload deutlich niedriger ist als der Download. In Dublin habe ich jetzt 100MBit Upload und Download aber auf dem Land wo meine Mutter wohnt ist der Upload nur noch ein zehntel vom Download. Was soll das? Wenn die den Upload schon beschneiden dann finde ich sollten die den Anschluss nicht 100Mbit nennen dürfen. Meistens wird nur in winziger Schrift unten angegeben das der Upload beschnitten ist. Das ist dann ja so mann hat eine Download Geschwindigkeit die auf der höhe der Zeit ist aber noch einen Steinzeitlichen Upload.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die sollen mal gbits verlegen....


----------



## dochurt (8. Dezember 2011)

sebtb schrieb:


> Wenn du bereits 32er KD Leitung hast bezahlst du 29,99€. Die 100er Leitung kostet nur 32,99€ im ersten Jahr. Im zweiten dann 39,99€. Falls es dir aber am Ende des Jahres net gefällt, kann man auf 32mb Leitung zurück.


 32,99€ gilt nur bei Neuverträgen, ich würde also sofort die 39,99€ mehr bezahlen - Bei praktischer Nichtbenutzung 10€ mehr 

Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch von 100Mbit hört sich zwar verlockend an, aber man erreicht es nur zu selten, oder man muss auf Filehoster zurückgreifen
die die Geschwindigkeit bieten aber auch dafür kassieren * - Zusätzliche Kosten ! Da ich auch noch ein Digital-Paket von KD habe, was auch nochmal 10,90€
monatlich kostet - Meine jetzige ist bei der Geschwindigkeit kaum auslastbar und dann nochmal 10€ für Nothing ??

* Bei den Filehostern bekomme ich auch kein Fullspeed der meine Leitung auslastet, obwohl ein Speedtest mir sagt es sind 32Mbit im Download ^^


----------



## Swiffer25 (8. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Was mich manchmal wundert ist weshalb bei vielen Anbietern der Upload deutlich niedriger ist als der Download. In Dublin habe ich jetzt 100MBit Upload und Download aber auf dem Land wo meine Mutter wohnt ist der Upload nur noch ein zehntel vom Download. Was soll das? Wenn die den Upload schon beschneiden dann finde ich sollten die den Anschluss nicht 100Mbit nennen dürfen. Meistens wird nur in winziger Schrift unten angegeben das der Upload beschnitten ist. Das ist dann ja so mann hat eine Download Geschwindigkeit die auf der höhe der Zeit ist aber noch einen Steinzeitlichen Upload.


 10 MB ist wirklich super, wenn ich da an meine FXP-Zeiten denke, ich versteheh auch nicht woran es hängt. Der Provider könnte damit so! schnell Kunden bekommen..., wo hängt es?


----------



## RaVeNV1 (8. Dezember 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> 32,99€ gilt nur bei Neuverträgen, ich würde also sofort die 39,99€ mehr bezahlen - Bei praktischer Nichtbenutzung 10€ mehr



Komisch, würde ich jetzt von 32Mbit auf 100Mbit umsteigen, würde ich 29,90€ "Modemtausch-Servicepauschale" bezahlen, und die nächsten 6 Monate weiter den Preis für die 32er, erst ab dem 7. Monat die 10€ mehr...


----------



## DeMeP (8. Dezember 2011)

Jungs, ihr habt Probleme. Ich eier auch noch mit ner 2000er Leitung rum und alle heulen hier rum dass ihre 16.000er Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

DeMeP schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, ihr habt Probleme. Ich eier auch noch mit ner 2000er Leitung rum und alle heulen hier rum dass ihre 16.000er Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht.



Und ich das mein wlan stick nur 60 schafft!


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich schreibe jetzt lieber nicht, was ich denke, sonst bekomme ich eine Verwarnung.  Andere beschweren sich über DSL 16.000 und ich bekomme nur DSL 2000. 
Da hatten schon die alten Römer schnelleres Internet.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe jetzt lieber nicht, was ich denke, sonst bekomme ich eine Verwarnung.  Aber mein DSL 2000 ist schon beschi**** und andere beschweren sich über DSL 16.000.



Das hatte ich auch mal... Aber sogar 3. Und jetz mit kabw 90-100 
Aber ab 20 spürt man nix mehr beim
Normalen surfen. Für runterladen haett ich gern 1gbit


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. Dezember 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> 32,99€ gilt nur bei Neuverträgen, ich würde also sofort die 39,99€ mehr bezahlen - Bei praktischer Nichtbenutzung 10€ mehr
> 
> Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch von 100Mbit hört sich zwar verlockend an, aber man erreicht es nur zu selten, oder man muss auf Filehoster zurückgreifen
> die die Geschwindigkeit bieten aber auch dafür kassieren * - Zusätzliche Kosten ! Da ich auch noch ein Digital-Paket von KD habe, was auch nochmal 10,90€
> ...


 
Ich bin bei KD schon im dritten Jahr und bezahle nur 19,99€ für meine 32 Mbit Leitung. Du musst nur hartnäckig sein.
Ich habe bei KD angerufen und meinen 10€ Neukundenrabatt auch weiterhin verlangt oder ich kündige und meine Freundin (mit der ich zusammen wohne) wird Neukundin. Hab ein wenig auf die Dame eingeredet, dass man sich gegenseitig Ärger und Verwaltungsarbeit sparen kann. Dann war ich 5 Minuten in der Warteschleife, sie war das mit ihrem Vorgesetzten besprechen und seitdem zahle ich nur 19,99€. Sobald die einen Cent mehr abbuchen wird gekündigt und das ganze wird über meine bessere Hälfte laufen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Dezember 2011)

Gerade bei KD sollte man erwähnen, dass die es mit der Netzneutralität nicht allzu ernst nehmen.

Ansonsten wie immer eine gute Sache, Kabelinternet ist bis auf das noch schlechtere Up/Downloadverhältnis DSL in allen Punkten überlegen


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die 100er Leitung und die ist echt genial ... kommt zwar immer auf die Serveranbindung drauf an aber in der Regel ziehe ich mit guten 12,5 -> 13MB/s (In der Fritzbox stehen 106MBit/s drinen wahrscheinlich um Toleranzen auszugleichen)


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die 100er Leitung und die ist echt genial ... kommt zwar immer auf die Serveranbindung drauf an aber in der Regel ziehe ich mit guten 12,5 -> 13MB/s (In der Fritzbox stehen 106MBit/s drinen wahrscheinlich um Toleranzen auszugleichen)



Bei mir nur um die 90 :C


----------



## Swiffer25 (8. Dezember 2011)

Zur Zeit kommt es doch sowieso einem Orgasmus gleich, wenn es für richtig große Datenmengen nur noch einen Toilettengang benötigt, (und vielleicht ne Fluppe dabei) und danach ein Volumen geladen hat, bei dem man(n) damals die Erde neu erschaffen hätte können.. Was will man mehr.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Swiffer25 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit kommt es doch sowieso einem Orgasmus gleich, wenn es für richtig große Datenmengen nur noch einen Toilettengang benötigt, (und vielleicht ne Fluppe dabei) und danach ein Volumen geladen hat, bei dem man(n) damals die Erde neu erschaffen hätte können.. Was will man mehr.



Von was für datenmengen redest du denn?


----------



## Zahdok (8. Dezember 2011)

geil dass hier die schnellste kabelverbindung immernoch ISDN ist
wie wärs wenn man erstmal eine bundesweite abdeckung erfüllt und nicht die die schon eine schnelle verbindung haben noch weiter auszubauen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Dezember 2011)

DeMeP schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, ihr habt Probleme. Ich eier auch noch mit ner 2000er Leitung rum und alle heulen hier rum dass ihre 16.000er Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht.



Sowas von sign. (Selber noch 2.000)
Wobei ja demnächst evtl ein Update auf 32.000 kommen wird, je nachdem was GMX für ein Angebot macht.


----------



## Zahdok (8. Dezember 2011)

DeMeP schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr habt Probleme. Ich eier auch noch mit ner 2000er Leitung rum und alle heulen hier rum dass ihre 16.000er Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht.


 
über ne 2000er würd ich mich freuen 
da die schnellste kabelverbindung hier ISDN wäre, haben wir uns Sateliten"DSL" geholt
hab im schnitt 10-15kbyte/s down mit einem ping von 2-3 sek


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Dezember 2011)

Zahdok schrieb:


> über ne 2000er würd ich mich freuen
> da die schnellste kabelverbindung hier ISDN wäre, haben wir uns Sateliten"DSL" geholt
> hab im schnitt 10-15kbyte/s down mit einem ping von 2-3 sek


 
mit 10-15 Kilobyte /s dowmstream einen ping von 2-3? 

Entweder meinst du mb/s oder einen ping von 2000-3000


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Dezember 2011)

Hey wie ich sehe ist mein Ort auch dabei, dann muß ich doch gleich mal schaun was die so verlangen


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Zahdok schrieb:
			
		

> über ne 2000er würd ich mich freuen
> da die schnellste kabelverbindung hier ISDN wäre, haben wir uns Sateliten"DSL" geholt
> hab im schnitt 10-15kbyte/s down mit einem ping von 2-3 sek



Alta so wenig geht doch gar nciht wie kannst du hier was schreiben das dauert doch jahre...


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Dezember 2011)

Was mich mehr nervt ist das der Upload immer so stark begrenzt ist. Das nervt tierrisch wenn man mehrere Webprojekte am Laufen hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Dezember 2011)

Kommt mal runter Jungs mit den greifen nach den Sternen! Ich bin der einzige, der für sein Internet bezahlt, ihr erschnorrt euch das  Bezahle im Schnitt 100€ im Monat für ISDN! Und sagt mir nicht man brauch solch eine Imense Bandbreite, außer um auf diversen Seiten sich Inhalte anzuschauen oder Sonstiges, den alles was über DSL 16k ist, ist unnütz, außer ihr wollte TV über's Internet gucken und gleichzeitig 10 Rechner mit guten Ping und Bandbreite versorgen. Zahlt erstmal ordentlich für die Leistung die ihr bekommt! [Zum Teil Ironie, zum Teil ernst gemeint!]

Ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut ihr es mit DSL ab 2k und FP habt ^^


----------



## Astra-Coupe (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich versuche auch schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt schnelleres Internet zu bekommen und jedes Jahr aufs neue verspricht die Telekom das ein Ausbau bei mir ansteht und ich mich noch ein halbes Jahr gedulden soll. (wie gesagt seit fast 10 Jahren) So sitze ich jetzt hier und träume immernoch von DSL 1000 während andere von 100.000er Leitungen reden weil ihnen 32k zu wenig sind. xD Ehrlich da versteh ich die Welt nichtmehr. 

Aber auch bei mir ist ein Licht am Horizont erschienen vor 2 Wochen, Kabel hat bekanntgegeben das mit Ausbaumasnahmen ein Kabelanschluss jetzt möglich wäre aber hallo, selbst als leidgeplagter Low-Band-Internetnutzer muss ich mir das ganz genau überlegen ob ich bis zu 7500€ für den Anschluss meines Wohnhauses investieren soll oder ob ich einfach noch 1-2 Jahre länger warte und die Telekom die Arbeit machen lasse.

Als Eigenleistung soll man einen genauen Bauplan im Maßstab 1:1000 (oder so ähnlich) von seinem Haus einreichen und einzeichnen wo der Kabelanschluss ins Haus gelegt werden soll. Auf dem Plan vom Haus soll man den Ort für die Geräteinstallation markieren. Dann muss man denen mitteilen ob man bestimmte Dinge in Eigenleistung erbringen möchte, was den Preis drückt und dann muss man noch rund 6-8 Wochen warten bis die Bauarbeiten losgehen können. Also schon ziemlich umständlich meiner Meinung nach. Kosten belaufen sich zwischen 750€ und 7500€ je nach Einzelfall hat mir die freundliche Telefonistin mitgeteilt. Service ne glatte 1 aber bei Aussicht auf mehrere tausend €uro Kosten ist die Machbarkeit gleich 0.  Dazu ist mir das Geld echt zu schade und stell mir lieber noch ein Auto in die Garage.

LG


----------



## kazzig (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin bei KabelBW und habe die 50 Mbit Leitung. Mehr brauch ich nicht, weil ich irgendwie mehr bekomme als bestellt (man kann es eh nicht zu 100% sagen, aber im schnitt lade ich mit 6,2 MB/s. Wenn irgendwas geladen wird, habe ich genüsslich Zeit einen Kaffee oder Tee zu trinken, damit der Download fertig ist 
Bei 100 Mbit, wenn ich den Speed überhaupt durchbekomme, hätte ich nicht mal Zeit für die anderen Tätigkeiten und würde nur noch am Rechner hängen :X


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Dezember 2011)

@ kazzig: Faustregel: 50000 : 8 = 6250kb/s  das gleiche mit dem Upload und du bekommst deine "realen" Zahlen


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Dezember 2011)

Oh man...
wie Froh ich wäre wenn ich eine schnellere Leitung als DSL 1500 hätte 
Überall bauen die aus, in Großstätten von 32k auf 50k dann auf 125k und so
Und bei mir.. nichts...


----------



## Sixxer (9. Dezember 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> kostet monatlich knappe 30€


Du Glückspilz. Das kostet mich meine 6k bei der Telekom.


----------



## dochurt (9. Dezember 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz. Das kostet mich meine 6k bei der Telekom.


 Findest Du ?? Zu den 30 kommt noch HD-TV +10,90, + Kabelgebühren die über die Miete abgerechnet werden knappe 10€. 
Dann bin ich schon bei über 50€, ein Entertainment-Paket mit VDSL25 kostet bei der Telekom 55€, mit der Möglichkeit für 
14,95 LigaTotal dazu zu buchen - Geht bei KD nicht  

Vielleicht bezahle ich als Glückspilz im Vergleich zu Dir eine höhere Miete, reine Vermutung, ob ich nun ein Glückspilz bin, K.A. 

Es ist auch bei KD nicht alles Gold was glänzt


----------



## thysol (9. Dezember 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> @ kazzig: Faustregel: 50000 : 8 = 6250kb/s  das gleiche mit dem Upload und du bekommst deine "realen" Zahlen


 
Trifft nicht immer zu. Ich weiss nicht wie das in Deutschland ist aber in Irland gibt es einige Angebote wo der Upload = Download ist. Wahrscheinlich gibt es in Deutschland den einen oder anderen Anbieter der das auch so hat.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

ja gibt es. das nennt sich dann SDSL, also synchron DSL


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Dezember 2011)

Leider nur zu völlig überzogenen Preisen. Da kann 1MBit SDSL schon mal mehr kosten als 16 Down und 1 Up.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

bei q-dsl gibt es 20Mbit/s SDSL für schlappe 899€ im monat 
allerdings nur bei einer laufzeit von 36 monaten


----------



## thysol (9. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> bei q-dsl gibt es 20Mbit/s SDSL für schlappe 899€ im monat
> allerdings nur bei einer laufzeit von 36 monaten


 
WTF? Ich bezahle hier €56.03 monatlich für 100Mbit Up/Download. Und da sind Strom kosten mit drin. Falls mir einer nicht glaubt:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1504913627.png


----------



## Jimini (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin seit August 2010 bei Kabel Deutschland und habe vor einem Monat von 32 auf 100 MBit aufgestockt. Klar, wirklich BRAUCHEN tu ich es nicht...aber der dreimal höhere Upstream ist mir den Aufpreis wert. Mittlerweile ist die Internetanbindung eins meiner wichtigeren Kriterien bei der Wohnungssuche. Ich benötige eine Anbindung zwingend fürs Studium, und auch sonst bin ich auf eine Internetverbindung schlichtweg angewiesen. Ich hatte zuletzt jahrelang 2 MBit - damit komme ich zwar auch klar, große Downloads legt man dann halt in die Nacht - aber 100 MBit sind schon ein schöner Luxus, den ich mir gerne gönne.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt! Jetz hab ich extra n 450mbits usb und netgear n900 betreibe beide in 5ghz und 3 streams und was kommt bei raus über 7m....




Nur so 70 max!! Von normal 85-100
Naja es ist ja freitagnachmittag, hoffen wer mal dass es morgen früh besser geht...


----------



## cloth82 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab Unitymedia 64.000 und wenn ich mal einen flotten Server erwische, dann bekomme ich ca. 8,3 Mb/s. Es werden manchmal auch 9,5 angezeigt, aber das halte ich für einen Messfehler. An sich ist so eine dicke Leitung eine feine Sache. Mein Ping liegt bei 16 bis 21 ms, für Gaming natürlich auch ein angenehmer Wert. Trotzdem scheint es im Alltag kein "Must-have" zu sein, denn beim normalen Surfen merke ich den Unterschied zur 32.000er Leitung kaum und der Ping ist gleich gut. Allerdings hat sich bei meinem "mal eben etwas runterladen" auch schon so mancher Gast die Kinnlade ausgerenkt  
Eigentlich halte ich diese Bandbreite aber für (momentan noch) nicht notwendig.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Trifft nicht immer zu. Ich weiss nicht wie das in Deutschland ist aber in Irland gibt es einige Angebote wo der Upload = Download ist. Wahrscheinlich gibt es in Deutschland den einen oder anderen Anbieter der das auch so hat.


 
Was labberst du da? Ich habe da nur von den "realen" Downloadraten bzw. Uploadraten gesprochen und zwar in MB/s und nicht wie es Maketingtechnisch in Mbit/s angeben wird. 

Beispiel: Download: 6000MBit/s : 8 = 750kb/s

oder 

Upload: 1000Mibt/s : 8 = 125kb/s 


Was anderes habe ich NIE gemeint


----------



## tripod (9. Dezember 2011)

@ topic

schön mal zu lesen, dass die sich hier im süden engagieren.

habe zwar "offiziell" dsl 16k, schwankt aber zwischen 1k und 12k.

von mbit/s träume ich nur 

wie schon gesagt, schön dass die hier einsteigen und sich dem thema widmen.


----------



## Bersercore (9. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> WTF? Ich bezahle hier €56.03 monatlich für 100Mbit Up/Download. Und da sind Strom kosten mit drin. Falls mir einer nicht glaubt:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1504913627.png


 
So eine SDSL-Leitung hat noch ne Menge anderer Leistungsmerkmale, die du sicher nicht haben wirst und es ist generell anders strukturiert. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, was der oben genannte Anbieter da im einzelnen "anbietet".

Grüße


----------



## thysol (9. Dezember 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Was labberst du da? Ich habe da nur von den "realen" Downloadraten bzw. Uploadraten gesprochen und zwar in MB/s und nicht wie es Maketingtechnisch in Mbit/s angeben wird.
> 
> Beispiel: Download: 6000MBit/s : 8 = 750kb/s
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, ich bezog mich nur darauf als du sagtest, "Das gleiche mit dem Upload". Weil den Upload muss mann nicht "immer" nochmal achteln/zehnteln.



Bersercore schrieb:


> So eine SDSL-Leitung hat noch ne Menge anderer  Leistungsmerkmale, die du sicher nicht haben wirst und es ist generell  anders strukturiert.



Die wären?



Bersercore schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, was der oben  genannte Anbieter da im einzelnen "anbietet".
> Grüße


 
Na was wohl, offiziell 100Mbit Up sowie Down Stream. In der Realität habe ich meistens aber nur was im Bereich 70-100MBit wie du dem Speedtest.net Screen entnehmen kannst den ich vorher gepostet habe. Ich wüsste nicht welche anderen "Leistungsmerkmale" es da noch geben sollte.


----------



## Felixxz2 (9. Dezember 2011)

Haha und ich freu mich grad wie ein Kind, dass ich jetzt statt DSL3000 DSL6000 RAM habe. Tja Internetwüste Deutschland, ich mein Durchscnittsspeed 12,5MBits. In Japan, Südkorea usw. 65MBits avg. Speed. Und das bei nur 3x höherer Bevölkerungsdichte.


----------



## Bersercore (9. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht welche anderen "Leistungsmerkmale" es da noch geben sollte.


 
Es fängt schon einmal damit an, dass die Leitung wirklich komplett  anders ins Internet geroutet wird. Dann hast du meistens sehr geringe  Entstörfristen (z.B. 6 Stunden, wenn die Leitung danach nicht läuft  übernimmt der Anbieter den entstandenen Schaden). Dann hast du feste IP-Adressen  (Standleitung) und häufig noch zusätzliche Adressbereiche mit denen man  z.B. verschiedene Subnetze oder Firmnetze zwischen Standorten erstellen  kann. Ausserdem hat man eine gesteigerte Reichweite, da z.B.  Zwischengeneratoren verbaut werden können. Es gibt da draußen tausende Firmen, für die z.B. Ausfallssicherheit und Entstörfristen wichtig genug sind um solche Kosten locker zu rechtfertigen. Kann man natürlich als Privatanwender nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## thysol (9. Dezember 2011)

Bersercore schrieb:


> Es fängt schon einmal damit an, dass die Leitung wirklich komplett  anders ins Internet geroutet wird. Dann hast du meistens sehr geringe  Entstörfristen (z.B. 6 Stunden, wenn die Leitung danach nicht läuft  übernimmt der Anbieter den entstandenen Schaden). Dann hast du feste IP-Adressen  (Standleitung) und häufig noch zusätzliche Adressbereiche mit denen man  z.B. verschiedene Subnetze oder Firmnetze zwischen Standorten erstellen  kann. Ausserdem hat man eine gesteigerte Reichweite, da z.B.  Zwischengeneratoren verbaut werden können. Es gibt da draußen tausende Firmen, für die z.B. Ausfallssicherheit und Entstörfristen wichtig genug sind um solche Kosten locker zu rechtfertigen. Kann man natürlich als Privatanwender nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Danke für die Aufklärung. Sowas bietet mein Provider wohl nicht. Mein Punkt ist aber trotzdem das ich Download = Upload habe zu einem sehr humanen Preis. Wundert mich das das in Deutschland anscheinend teurer und seltener ist.


----------



## Bersercore (9. Dezember 2011)

Einen guten Vertag hast du auf jeden Fall, solange die Leitung auch stabil läuft.


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mittlerweile haben die ganzen Dorfkinder bei uns mehr Internet, als wir mitten in der Stadt. Wir versauern mit 3mbit, während mit 250m nicht unweit von uns bereits VDSL25000 beginnt. Da wird sich in nährerer Zukunft wohl nichts ändern


----------



## Eckism (10. Dezember 2011)

Nur gut, das damals unser 56K Modem schneller war als mein jetziges DSL....
48KBit/s sind's momentan, wenn man überhaupt mal ne Verbindung zur Außenwelt bekommt...

Das ist wirklich absolut lächerlich, das Deutschland so nen 3-Welt-Internet hat...


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Dezember 2011)

Wieso fördern die von KD den Ausbau auf 100Mbit/s in bestimmten Regionen so sehr, statt erst einmal dafür zu sorgen, dass das restliche Deutschland auf ein ausreichendes Level angehoben wird?!
Ich surfe hier mit so einem blöden UMTS-Stick, weils hier keine freie leitung mehr gibt und Telekom die einzigen hier sind, die eigene Kabel haben... eeecht spitze.

Und dann lese ich, dass "Großhansdorf" 100 Mbit kriegt? Kennt das Dorf überhaupt irgendjemand?


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die auch nicht besser dran sind als du


----------



## Zahdok (10. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> mit 10-15 Kilobyte /s dowmstream einen ping von 2-3?
> 
> Entweder meinst du mb/s oder einen ping von 2000-3000


 
ping wird in millisekunden angegeben, deswegen 1000=1sek
2-3sek sind schon richtig  und auch mein downstream

hab nochmal meinen lieblingsspeedtest ausgegraben  ping ausnahmsweise gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Dezember 2011)

Zahdok schrieb:


> ping wird in millisekunden angegeben, deswegen 1000=1sek
> 2-3sek sind schon richtig  und auch mein downstream
> 
> hab nochmal meinen lieblingsspeedtest ausgegraben  ping ausnahmsweise gut
> ...


 
Wow und ich dachte, ich wär arm dran, Dagegen hab ich ja göttliches Internet mit meinen 200kb/s und 200ms ping


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Zahdok schrieb:
			
		

> ping wird in millisekunden angegeben, deswegen 1000=1sek
> 2-3sek sind schon richtig  und auch mein downstream
> 
> hab nochmal meinen lieblingsspeedtest ausgegraben  ping ausnahmsweise gut
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=497022"/>



Lol da bekommt mein iphone ja mehr... Ueber umts. Wie kanns du damit überhaupt überleben??


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Diskussion hat mit dem Thema mittlerweile nicht mehr allzu viel zu tun, daher können *passende *Beiträge gerne hier gepostet werden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/16844-wer-hat-die-schnellste-leitung.html


----------

